# SFX -- is it really that good?



## tim (Jul 23, 2006)

I have a few timeshares, but none qualify for SFX.  I am seriously thinking about buying another timeshare and, if I do, want it to qualify for SFX because I have heard that the exchanges through SFX have been really good.  Is that true?  Please share your thoughts on how exchanging through SFX has been.  Thanks.


----------



## Cayuga (Jul 23, 2006)

tim said:
			
		

> I have a few timeshares, but none qualify for SFX.  I am seriously thinking about buying another timeshare and, if I do, want it to qualify for SFX because I have heard that the exchanges through SFX have been really good.  Is that true?  Please share your thoughts on how exchanging through SFX has been.  Thanks.



Some people like them; some people don't! My experience has been mixed so far. I have two current requests that have been going on for months with no success. 
SFX is good in certain areas and marginal in others. What areas are you interested in vacationing? This will have some bearing on your ability to get what you want.
Do a key word search on this website and read some of the past commentaries.


----------



## Nrthstr (Jul 23, 2006)

I just stopped in to deposit a Hawaii week at the HTSE (Hawaii Timeshare Exchange) office. They had posted an article from a Timeshare magazine that showed the HTSE was most highly ranked by its subscribers, and that SFX was the lowest ranked. I suppose that, as the last poster said, it depends on where you want to travel. It's probably strongest in Hawaii & on the West Coast. I wasn't that surprised to see that RCI was second from the bottom.

Both HTSE & SFX offer bonus weeks for certain deposits. I don't know about the other services.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 23, 2006)

SFX is a boutique exchange. They are not a min-RCI or II and if you expect that  from them you might be disappointed.  SFX only accepts high end units at high demand times. They will go out and try to obtain resorts when requested. They do not have an unlimited inventory or 100's of people to answer phones or emails. If you use the service correctly you will get an equal exchange to the quality you deposit - a rarity with II or RCI - and may get a quality bonus week as well.  Again you need to have a different approach than you would with RCI or II and if you let the system work it usually does.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 23, 2006)

*SEX -- is it really that good?*

_Whoa! _

My eyes were playing tricks on me. 

For a minute there I thought this was _*w-a-a-a-y*_ off-topic. 

Relieved to see it only has to do with timeshare exchanges. 

Whew! 
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## jimsjoint (Jul 23, 2006)

I wish SFX would just tell what weeks and locations they DO have. Would make life a lot easier for everyone. I only deposit 4th of July EVR Tahoe weeks and after a couple of early successes getting Maui and Kauai, we have struck out with SFX. Actually had a week expire becuse they could not get me any week in Hawaii at all last summer. Now I have all these "bonus" weeks with multiple requests in (although somewhat specific) just to see if ANYTHING is available. No luck so far. I have requests in for SF, Napa, Hawaii, Italy, Pacific Grove at various times and still no luck.

I have the 4th of July at EVR 2007 all booked up but may either use it or try to trade or rent it myself. SFX hasn't shown that they can deliver lately.


----------



## bellesgirl (Jul 24, 2006)

jimsjoint said:
			
		

> I wish SFX would just tell what weeks and locations they DO have. Would make life a lot easier for everyone. I only deposit 4th of July EVR Tahoe weeks and after a couple of early successes getting Maui and Kauai, we have struck out with SFX. Actually had a week expire becuse they could not get me any week in Hawaii at all last summer. Now I have all these "bonus" weeks with multiple requests in (although somewhat specific) just to see if ANYTHING is available. No luck so far. I have requests in for SF, Napa, Hawaii, Italy, Pacific Grove at various times and still no luck.
> 
> I have the 4th of July at EVR 2007 all booked up but may either use it or try to trade or rent it myself. SFX hasn't shown that they can deliver lately.



I agree.  It would be nice to know what they have in inventory.  I emailed a rep and asked because I wanted to use my bonus week before it expired.  She actually emailed me back with a list but I was disappointed in how little was available between now and the end of the year.  Nothing I can use.  

I just hope I will be able to use my exchanges.  I too have had searches in for months with no hits. My deposits trade very strongly with RCI.  Ironically, SFX has informed me that they are not sure they will be interested in my future deposts - well guess what ... No tears here.  I would definitely not buy something just to trade it with SFX.  IMHO, you have to be very flexible with time and pretty restrictive with location.


----------



## SallyMagoo (Jul 24, 2006)

I for one am not very happy with SFX at all.  

It's a long story, but I wanted to get an exchange into London or Paris for late October/early November 2006.  An experienced TUG poster talked up SFX for this exchange, saying they had availability in London, and should try the "SFX expert" with RCI/Hilton (turns out no one at RCI/HGVC had ever heard of this).  So ... I cancelled my ongoing RCI search with Hilton points (wish I hadn't!!; although I had heard this would be pretty impossible too) and secured a Las Vegas/Flamingo week for July 4th which I deposited last December 2005.  I used the RCI cancellation fee to join SFX as a platinum member.  

I have gotten no response from my ongoing search requests with SFX.  Some of the things I am unhappy about:

    (1)  They refuse to talk about the searches on the phone--they won't give any information at all in a personal phone call--just refer to the search or website.   

    (2)  Turns out they must not have much availability in London or Paris at all; Mark from SFX has posted about this on Timeshare Forums; he says it is a very difficult exchange with SFX also.  So I made a mistake depositing and joining--I know its somewhat my fault for not investigating SFX's ability to secure an exchange in London, but I though the Tugger knew what she was talking about.   

   (3)   To make matters worse, an SFX counselor really confused the issues of my ongoing search by telling me on the phone that the last date put in should be the end date of the vacation, not the last date an exchange could begin.  This still hasn't been straightened out in my searches; Mark from SFX clarified that the information the SFX rep gave was entirely wrong.  

    (4)  I think there website is very unclear as to what you want to do to modify the dates in your exchange; I unwittingly ended up cancelling some earlier search dates because I didn't know how to simply modify some dates without cancelling, so my requests have seach begin dates about 2 months later than the date of my deposit.  

   (5)  The bonus week they provided is worthless for us; they never gave  me the terms of the bonus week, and I had to ask Mark what they were; turns out it would cost $399.00 for an exchange (I had thought "bonus" meant all I would have to pay would be the exchange fee); in addition, that week expires this year and I couldn't even obtain a Williamsburg timeshare week this summer  (I realize Williamsburg in the summer may have been hard also)-- so it will go to waste.  I'm just hoping, we will be able to use the deposited week for something we'd like through SFX.  We need to use it by 2008.  

   My two cents worth.


----------



## wackymother (Jul 24, 2006)

bellesgirl said:
			
		

> I just hope I will be able to use my exchanges.  I too have had searches in for months with no hits. My deposits trade very strongly with RCI.  Ironically, SFX has informed me that they are not sure they will be interested in my future deposts - well guess what ... No tears here.



They told you they might not be interested in an Orlando deposit? I have a bonus week expiring at the end of the year, and I called in the spring to ask if they had ANYTHING all up and down the East Coast any time during the summer. They had one unit in Orlando--that was all. (I might have taken it but I had another vacation scheduled at the same time.) 

I am surprised they're turning away East Coast people rather than wooing them!


----------



## Kola (Jul 25, 2006)

SallyMagoo said:
			
		

> I for one am not very happy with SFX at all.
> 
> 
> I have gotten no response from my ongoing search requests with SFX.  Some of the things I am unhappy about:
> ...




"BONUS" never means just only an exchange fee. It's a surplus inventory which SFX and other companies offer at bargain rates compared to the cost of the same week if one has to pay maintenance, taxes and exchange fees.
If my bonus week expires, so be it. No loss, no gain.  
Don't expect bonus weeks in prime time.


Kola


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 25, 2006)

We have gotten good bonus weeks from SFX, including this summer at Pnaiolo Greens in Hawaii and San Francisco summer.
Liz


----------



## Radman (Jul 25, 2006)

I always deposit my Villa del Palmar Cabo weekf with SFX.  I get a bonus week each time.  I have traded two times to Hawaii, and just got confirmed for Oct  15 at the HGVC New York City.  The NYC was about two months after requesting.  Hawaii usually comes through in 2-3 months.  They have good supply in Mexico, West Coast, and Hawaii.  I tried to get something in the Caribbean and could not.  So, I guess it all depends on where you want to go.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 25, 2006)

As mentioned above, SFX, like *all* independent exchange companies, is not a mini-RCI or mini-II.  

All independent exchange companies have limited availability.  Each usually has more inventory in certain areas than do others.  Because of the lesser inventory, flexibility is usually a bigger issue.

After reading the comments above, I think that most of those who have been disappointed with SFX have tried to use SFX without first making sure they understood SFX's strengths and limitations.  The same can happen with any exchange company.

*****

If your situation matches with SFX's strengths, they will probably do well for you. If it's not a good match, you will probably be disappointed.


----------



## rsonc (Jul 25, 2006)

I was able to book a 2 bedroom in Nov. for Hilton Hawaiian Village in Honolulu. I had booked one for me and one for my BIL. I had to pay a small fee for the upgrade to the 2 bedroom but it was worth it. 

I have gotten the Oregon Coast during summer time with a bonus week and I I am looking at using one of my bonus weeks and a reg. week for the Mayan Palace next spring for my husband and some friends. 

It would be nice though to see all of the locations available. I cant wait until the new website is up and I HOPE they allow us to search online.

Susan


----------



## ldodd (Jul 25, 2006)

rsonc said:
			
		

> .... I cant wait until the new website is up and I HOPE they allow us to search online.
> 
> Susan



Don't hold your breath.  The new website has been in the works since I joined
SFX 4 years ago.  The online directory is the same as it was in 2002 even though they have made some website changes.

Out of 6 exchange requests I have made over the years, only one was successful but it was a good one - the Manhattan Club.


----------



## SallyMagoo (Jul 26, 2006)

Kola said:
			
		

> "BONUS" never means just only an exchange fee. It's a surplus inventory which SFX and other companies offer at bargain rates compared to the cost of the same week if one has to pay maintenance, taxes and exchange fees.
> If my bonus week expires, so be it. No loss, no gain.
> Don't expect bonus weeks in prime time.
> 
> ...



I understand your point about BONUS weeks.  But I still think it was a poor practice that SFX didn't provide the terms of the bonus week at the time I joined SFX, deposited and got the bonus week.  I had to ask.  I find them very deficient in providing clear information; e.g., the SFX rep providing completely wrong information about how to enter check-in dates.

I agree that I didn't investigate SFX's strengths enough before depositing a week.  It is good advice to consider where you like to vacation as that will have great bearing on whether to deposit and trade through SFX.  How are you going to investigate their strengths, however, when they will give you very little information over the telephone - and you can't search for availability?  Hopefully, others will learn something by reading this thread


----------



## Kola (Jul 26, 2006)

SallyMagoo said:
			
		

> I agree that I didn't investigate SFX's strengths enough before depositing a week.  It is good advice to consider where you like to vacation as that will have great bearing on whether to deposit and trade through SFX.  How are you going to investigate their strengths, however, when they will give you very little information over the telephone?  Hopefully, others will learn something by reading this thread



Indeed, one of the best ways to investigate strenghts and weaknesses of any exchange system, not only of SFX, is by reading TUG BBS. And by asking questions, - there is nothing wrong with that. How else would anyone know what you do want or need to know ? 

Kola


----------



## gary01 (Jul 26, 2006)

I have to say I'm pretty disappointed in SFX as well.  I have had a request for a bonus week in for quite awhile with absolutely no success.  Since it expires at the end of the year, I can easily see myself losing it because I won't get offered any bonus week.  I also have an exchange request in for next summer (2007) but haven't heard anything on that either.  I doubt I'll use them again.

On the other hand .... getting nothing from SFX is still a vast improvement over RCI!


----------



## bellesgirl (Jul 27, 2006)

wackymother said:
			
		

> They told you they might not be interested in an Orlando deposit? .... I am surprised they're turning away East Coast people rather than wooing them!


My Orlando Resort is Gold Crown, 2 BR and Xmas week!  I realize Orlando is overbuilt but I doubt this week would go wanting.  I agree that SFX is too restrictive in what/where they will take and this, in turn, becomes a problem for those who want to exchange through them.


----------



## Barbara (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: SFX -- Why not give unused bonus weeks to someone who could use them!*

Wow, there are several of you just on this thread who will not able to use your bonus weeks.

If any of you who have a bonus week that will *definitely expire unused*, why not offer it here.  It might not help you but at least you would be helping someone else out.
I would love to use a SFX bonus week that expires at the end of this year, others probably would too.


----------



## Kola (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: SFX -- Why not give unused bonus weeks to someone who could use them!*



			
				Barbara said:
			
		

> If any of you who have a bonus week that will *definitely expire unused*, why not offer it here.  It might not help you but at least you would be helping someone else out.
> I would love to use a SFX bonus week that expires at the end of this year, others probably would too.



Please keep in mind two facts: a) some SFX bonus weeks are restricted to Mexico only, and b) in my experience, people keep monitoring bonus availability untill late in the year. This means that for anyone to make use of my unused bonus week one would need to act quickly and shortly before the deadline. 
Some people may give up their bonus week earlier, other later. There may be something in it for people willing to travel on short notice. But at that point the selection is quite limited. 

Why don't you ( or anyone interested ) post a question, say, in September ?

Kola


----------



## cirkus (Jul 27, 2006)

In my first experience with SFX, after depositing a week about a month ago and receiving 2 bonus weeks (1 Mexico & 1 anywhere) in addition to my banked week , I started a search this morning with the Mexico bonus week for week 51 of 2007. It's a holiday week and I require a 2BR. Lisa from SFX called me early this evening with a 2Br at the Mayan Palace in Riviera Maya. I pay an extra fee for the 2BR and for the holiday week, but I knew that was the case with bonus weeks. I still have my banked 2BR to use, as well as the other bonus week. What I'm most surprised about was the ability to get a holiday week with a bonus week. I'm happy with them. 
Bill


----------



## Republiman (Jul 27, 2006)

I was going to post the EXACT same question as the title of this thread when I saw this thread today.


I called SFX yesterday and asled them if they would accept my weeks.

I have week 52, 1 and 2 at the Scottsdale Camelback in AZ
Also weeks 31, and 32 at Newport Onshore in RI

They said they would accept all of the weeks.

I asked what I thought were reasonable questions, including how many members do you have, and how do you go about getting exchanges based on my requests if you don't have depositors there, etc.

The young lady I spoke to was very nice but either could not or in the case of membership size would not answer my questions for competitive reasons.

I asked how they solicit weeks.  The rep told me they offer bonus weeks and specials through mass emails to entice deposits.  I asked "if I wanted to go to London, would you contact people in your database to try and solicit their London weeks, or if someone wanted to go to Newport would you contact me?"  The rep responded their is no active solicitation like that, just the occasional email blitz.

Which brought me back to the question of "how do they help find the trades I wanted, and how is this different from RCI?"

As I see it, the only difference between RCI and SFX is that they are limiting themselves to Gold Crown resorts, or resorts in high demand places (my Newport weeks are Silver Crown, but are in the middle of summer.


----------



## SallyMagoo (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: SFX -- Why not give unused bonus weeks to someone who could use them!*



			
				Barbara said:
			
		

> Wow, there are several of you just on this thread who will not able to use your bonus weeks.
> 
> If any of you who have a bonus week that will *definitely expire unused*, why not offer it here.  It might not help you but at least you would be helping someone else out.
> I would love to use a SFX bonus week that expires at the end of this year, others probably would too.



Barbara, I have thought of this myself, and this illustrates another difficulty I have with SFX.  

If I start one or more searches for someone with my bonus week, if a trade comes through that matches the search,  SFX will go ahead and confirm the exchange, without giving me any chance to say yes or no.  I will be assessed the $399.00 fee at once.  Even with RCI and or II, I believe you can put a resort on hold and you have 24 hours to definitely confirm it.  Therefore, if I were to search for a specific trade for a third party with my bonus week, I would have to require payment of the $399.00 up front.  I cannot be on the line for $399 if the person I am trading for decides not to accept the week.  In addition, any holiday weeks would be an additional $125 or so, I believe (and this probably includes Thanksgiving, and I would have to verify the additional charge).  I would be honorable and refund the money if no exchange is secured.  But I would have to have payment up front to start any searches with my bonus week, given SFX's restrictions regarding searches.  If I am wrong about this, I would like to hear from experienced SFX exchangers how the system works.  This is my understanding based on what SFX told me.  There is also an SFX extra week list that comes out every few months with weeks no one has spoken for.  As a platinum member, I get that list first.  If anyone is interested in having that list e-mailed to them next time I get it, I might be able to work out something if they see something they want.  Again, I would have to have the payment first before securing the exchange.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 28, 2006)

The last time we had a request in they called to ask if what they had was what we wanted and I explained it wasn't. I wanted Waikola area on the Big Island and they offered me a Kona resort. I don't think they quite understood there was a difference in area. I think when you request you can type in more information, but I haven't done it for a while, such as where, any resorts you don't want and ask them to call before confirming.
Liz


----------



## funtime (Jul 28, 2006)

If I was trying SFX for the first time I would only give them one week, not multiple weeks.  I just sold the timeshare that I had used for SFX.  It just seems too hard to use their system although I keep trying. I had multiple  email exchanges about a San Francisco resort but by the time the email correspondence finalized, someone else had taken the unit.  The counselor seemed pretty indifferent to the situation.  I personally would not buy a timeshare just for the purpose of having it qualify for SFX. Funtime


----------



## mshatty (Jul 28, 2006)

I just made a deposit with SFX for the first time.  I am hoping to exchange into California or Oregon coast/British Columbia for the summer of 2007 or 2008.  I will be anxious to see what happens.  I will post updates as I get them.


----------



## wackymother (Jul 28, 2006)

At Timeshare Forums, there is an Ask SFX board where Mark from SFX answers questions. I would say Mark is one of SFX's great assets, because his answers are thoughtful and very responsive. I just posted over there, asking if it is possible to transfer bonus weeks from one SFX member to another.

If anyone has any questions for SFX, I recommend posting a question to Mark!


----------



## Judy (Jul 28, 2006)

jimsjoint said:
			
		

> I wish SFX would just tell what weeks and locations they DO have. Would make life a lot easier for everyone.



They will, and they'll tell you whether the areas you want to request have a good or poor chance of providing a successful exchange.  Before I put in an exchange request, I always call and ask if it's likely to be confirmed. Sometimes I haven't liked their answer, but they've always been honest with me (unlike some other exchange companies).
I suggest calling rather than asking Mark on timeshareforums.  His answers are for public consumption and might not be specific enough to be helpul.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 28, 2006)

*I'm happy with SFX!*

I joined late last year.  I asked for a week in London for March and I got it.  I've also requested Scotland in July, 2007 and got that.  Just today I got called for my request for Sedona.  Since SFX has fulfilled every request that I've made, I am very, very happy.  The only problem that I had so far was that the Sedona week was for a 1 BR and I really want a 2 BR so they are continuing the search for me.  Since it's for next April, I wouldn't be surprised if they can also fill that one.  SFX gets a big thumbs up from me.


----------



## wackymother (Jul 28, 2006)

Mark from SFX says that a bonus week can easily be transferred from one member to another; the giver just has to call SFX with the recipient's name and account number and they will switch it over. He also suggests donating the week to a nonprofit, for fundraising. But then, I guess, the giver would pay the $399 fee for the week and give a paid-for bonus week gift certificate.


----------

